# Dwyane Wade one of People Magazine's "50 Most Beautiful People"



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Also making the list are Jennifer Aniston, Oprah Winfrey, Lindsay Lohan, Jamie Foxx, Eva Longoria, *Miami Heat basketball player Dwyane Wade* and Mischa Barton.


http://beta.news.yahoo.com/s/ap/200...C5Gg6Ks0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTA2OXY1b2VrBHNlYwNlbg--


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Now that's a surprise... Not that I think that DWade isn't a handsome dude or anything but I didn't think he would receive this kind of exposure yet on magazines like "People". The only athletes that are featured in these kinda magazines are usually really big names like maybe Shaq, Kobe, and Lebron.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Wait! Christian Laettner didn't make it?? ROBBERY! :curse: 




:biggrin:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice, something to spank myself to. 

:joke: 

Good for DWade, he isn't bad looking at all. It's a surprise to.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade, the Miami Heat's standout second-year guard, is among those listed in People magazine's annual ``50 Most Beautiful People'' issue, which hits newsstands Friday.

Julia Roberts graces the issue's cover. Also on the list are the likes of Jamie Foxx, Oprah Winfrey, Colin Farrell, Lindsay Lohan, Eva Longoria, Brad Pitt and Jennifer Aniston.

``There's a lot of stuff that's been happening to me, but I can put this up there,'' Wade said. ``I never expected anything like this.''

The Heat's locker room is an epicenter for teasing, with no one -- not even Shaquille O'Neal -- safe from ribbing on a daily basis. And Wade knows his latest honor makes him a prime target for the team's comedians.

``We're going to be hearing about this for the rest of the year,'' Heat guard Damon Jones said. ``We'll never hear the end of this. 'Yeah, I'm in People magazine's top 50.' There's 60 million women that love the way I look. You don't hear that about him, do you?''

Added Heat forward Eddie Jones: ``He won't be able to live it down in the locker room. They're going to let him have it. I don't care if he's picked one of the top ugliest people. It'll be no holds barred.''

Wade led Miami in scoring this season at 24.1 points per game, and made his first All-Star team. He and O'Neal have emerged as perhaps the league's top twosome; they carried the Heat to a 59-23 regular-season record and the top seed in the Eastern Conference playoffs.

Miami will be in New Jersey for Games 3 and 4 of the quarterfinal-round series when the issue hits newsstands, but Wade will make sure teammates take notice of his good looks.

``All of them will get a copy, no question,'' Wade said. ``I might hand-deliver it to their rooms.''

Other names from the sports world on People's list include Wimbledon champion Maria Sharapova, soccer star David Beckham and former NFL player Tim Green. A year ago, New York Yankees third baseman Alex Rodriguez, NASCAR driver Dale Earnhardt Jr. and U.S. Olympic softball pitcher Jennie Finch made the list.

Wade is quickly becoming a marketing darling. He's already appeared on a huge advertising banner in Times Square, he got a $100,000 Range Rover for being an endorser, and is set to begin modeling some clothing from hip-hop mogul Sean ``P. Diddy'' Combs' line of 'Sean John' attire.

Yet he insists the fame and fortune hasn't changed his humble ways.

``I don't want to change the person that I am,'' Wade said. ``I want to continue taking everything in stride, because if I don't go out on the court and put forth the effort that I have, everything would be taken away from me. Everyone wouldn't see me the same way.'' 

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-0428wadepeople,0,2122535.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


>


Is that for real? Looks like his head's been put on someone else's body. The info on the right looks made up.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

OG said:


> Is that for real? Looks like his head's been put on someone else's body. The info on the right looks made up.


 Yes, it is real.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

He got game!!


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

Straight dude here, but he is among the NBA's hottest players, in company with Kobe, AI and KG.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That is one funny pic :laugh:


----------

